# [Guide] Flammentext mit Gimp



## Yadiz (27. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, 


mir kam letztens der Gedanke einen Text oder ein Logo so zu gestalten. 
Mit Photoshop wird der Ablauf und das Resultat nicht viel anders sein ;>
Ich hoffe dieses Gimp-Tutorial gefällt Euch =) 





*Schritt 1: -Vorbereitung*

Erstellt eine neues Bild. Die Auflösung bleibt Euch überlassen. 
Wählt als Füllung "Hintergrundfarbe". -> Erstellt das Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wählt das Füllen-Tool (Umschalt+ und füllt diese Grundebene mit einem sehr dunklen Grau.

Anmerkung: (verwendete Brushes)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Schritt 2: -Text*
Wählt das Texttool (T) und erstellt Euren gewünschten Text mit beliebigem Font und Schriftgröße. 
Schriftfarbe sollte (hier) weiß sein.






*Schritt 3: - Textoutline:*
Selektiert den eben erstellten Text, indem ihr in der Ebenenlist auf die entsprechende Ebene rechtsklickt und "Auswahl aus Alphakanal" anwählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergrößert die Auswahl um 3 Pixel (Menu: Auswahl -> Vergrößern)

Erstellt unter der Textebene eine neue Ebene und füllt auf dieser Ebene Eure Auswahl schwarz.






*Schritt 4: -Perspektive:*
Fügt zuerst Textebene und Textoutlineebene zusammen. (im Ebenenfenster Rechtsklick auf die Textebene -> nach unten vereinen)

Um den folgenden Schritt zu vereinfachen, verkleinert diese neue Ebene. (Auswahl um den Text -> Rechtsklick auf die Auswahl -> Ebene -> Auf Auswahl zuschneiden)

Öffnet das Perspektive-Tool (Shift+P) und verändert die Perspektive des Textes 

Nach diesen drei Schritten sollte Euer Text so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Schritt 5: -Outline Nr2.:*
Erstellt eine neue Ebene unter der Textebene. 

Zeichnet auf dieser Ebene frei-hand mit dem normalen Pinsel einen Fleck um den von Euch erstellten Text. 
Ich habe hier ein sehr dunkles Lila als Farbe gewählt.

Mit dem Smudge Tool (S) könnt ihr diesen Fleck verwischen. 

Es empfiehlt sich einen Brush mit harten Kanten zu nehmen, da sonst alles einfach nur verwaschen aussieht. 

Dieser Schritt erfordert ein bischen Feinarbeit, lohnt sich aber :>

Der Text sieht nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Schritt 6: -Flamme Nr1. und Nr.2:*
Hier läuft eigentlich alles ab, wie in Schritt 5.

Ihr erstellt sepereat auf 2 neuen Ebenen zwei Flecken in einem beliebigen Blau-/Türkis-Ton. 
Diese zwei neuen Ebenen liegen unter der Outline2 (Schritt 5) Ebene.

Verwischt mit dem Smudge Tool (S) die Flecken, bis sie halbwegs wie Flammen aussehen und Euch gefallen.

Resultat nach diesem Schritt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-nur Flamme 1​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-Flamme1 und -2​





*Schritt 7: -Sparks:*
Erstellt zunächst eine neue Ebene, über den beiden Flammen-Ebenen/unter der Textebene. 

Ihr könntet jetzt eigentlich weiße Punkte manuell reinsetzen, wäre da nicht eine eleganterer weg:

Wählt das Stift-Tool (N) und wählt einen kleinen, runden Gradient  Brush.
Beispielsweise, den Standart "Circle Fuzzy 3". Zeichenfarbe sollte hier weiß sein.

Im Werkzeugfenster fügt ihr ein "Zittern" und "Verblassen" hinzu. - beides je nach Geschmack einstellen. 
Benutzt den Sift auf der Ebene und ihr seid fertig mit diesem Schritt. 

Jetzt könntet ihr noch mit dem Radierer über einzelne Punkte und diese ganz entfernen oder sie halb-durchsichtig machen.

Mit Sparks sieht das Logo nun folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Schritt 8: -Sparks Nr.2:*
Damit das Bild dynamischer wirkt wiederholt ihr Schritt 7 auf einer neuen Ebene. 

Am besten erstellt ihr diese hinter den beiden blauen Flammen-Ebenen. 
Die Funken hier können ruhig andersfarbig sein - bei mir rosa :>

Nach dem Einfügen der zweiten Sparks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Schritt 9: Lichtschein:*
Erstellt zwischen beiden Flammen-Ebenen eine neue Ebene. 

Mit dem Polygon-Tool (F) selektiert ihr einen Strahlenförmigen Bereich und färbt diesen mit dem Gradient-Tool (L) weiß ein. 

Hinweis: Ihr solltet einen, vom Zentrum der Strahlen (weiß), nach außenhin (transparent) radialen Farbverlauf in die von euch erstellte Auswahl einfügen.
Habt ihr nicht gleich beim Erstellen des Farbverlaufes das die Strahlen halb-transparent gemacht, könnt ihr im Nachhinein einfach die Ebenentransparenz anpassen.

Nun zieht ihr mit dem Smudge und/oder Radierer Tool (Deckkraft sollte hier nicht 100% sein) die Linien geradelinig (!) nach oder verwischt sie teilweise, bis die Lichtstrahlen euch gefallen.

Der Lichtschein wirkt optisch wie folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Schritt 10: Abschließendes*
Ihr könnt die einzelen Ebenen (besonders die Flammen) 

unter Farben->Farbton/Sättigung 
und Farben->Helligkeit/Kontrast anpassen, bis sie perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Ihr könnt zudem die einzelnen Ebenen-Transparenzen ändern.

Wer will, kann auf den graußen Hintergrund (unterste Ebene) noch einen Farbgradient legen. Ich hab jetzt beispielsweise eine kreisförmigen Verlauf genommen, der von Dunkelgrau ins Schwarze übergeht.

Das Resultat:


Apfel​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Birne​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Banane​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lg


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nett (:


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehr nice danke werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

echt mal nen cooles tot
da würd man sogar gimp installieren für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut erklärt das kann jeder "gimp" muahaha schenkelklopfer ... 

kannst ungefähr sagen was für nen brush du genommen hast? also wie der +/- ausschaut? denek wird mit ps genau so möglich sein


----------



## Yadiz (27. Oktober 2009)

Thx =)
hab keine speziellen Brushes genommen. Im Grunde genommen, nur die mitgelieferten Standart Teile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

hmm aso nu weis ich wie du es gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (27. Oktober 2009)

Muss ganz offen zugeben, dass die Flammen mit Tablet leichter zu machen  sind. Habs in dem Tutorial auch  mit Maus gemacht - geht auf jedne Fall  dauert nur ein wenig.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. Oktober 2009)

Boar sieht aufjedenfall hammer aus!

Ist das schwer mit dem Verwischentool bei Gimp
das so gut hinzubekommen?

Also bei Photoshop schon oO


----------



## Vartez (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Über mir

Eigentlich is das überall gleich schwer, kommt nur darauf ob du deine Maus gut unter kontrolle hast weil wende die dauernd verzitterst wirds schon schwer


----------



## skyline930 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sieht extrem geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> @ Über mir
> 
> Eigentlich is das überall gleich schwer, kommt nur darauf ob du deine Maus gut unter kontrolle hast weil wende die dauernd verzitterst wirds schon schwer




genau aus dem grund hab ich ne roccat gaming maus für photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön alle dpi werte von 300-1600 einfüllen und YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. Oktober 2009)

Es ist wirklich schwierig egscheite Flammenformen hinzu bekommen :/


Hab hier mal was in paar Minuten rumprobiert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (29. Oktober 2009)

Joa, das ist so ne Sache für sich. Erfordert ein bischen Übung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nix anderes als beim Zeichnen.
Hab deswegen auch 2 Flammen übereinander. Damit wirkts doch realistischer. Jede Schicht für sich einzeln würde nicht ganz so gut aussehen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Ich habs mal probiert, meins sieht nicht so dolle aus, aber ich bin bei schritt 7 steckengeblieben, da ich diese verdammten einstellungen (Verblassen+Zittern) nicht finde >.<


----------



## Flennic (12. November 2009)

Sehr guter Guide, nur die weisen Punkte wollen einfach nicht so wie ich will.
Die Flammen sind eine ganz schöne Fummelarbeit =)


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

so, noch ein 3tes mal danke, gerade das erste mal fertiggestellt (= sieht ganz gut aus, auch wenn die flammen schlechter sind und das mit dem strahlen nicht so geht.


----------

